# Sgt. Wilco "Planet of the Apes" spaceship



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

That's right, I refuse to call it the Icarus.

I wanted to post a couple "new car" shots prior to weathering.



















GKvfx and I are collaborating on this build for a mutual friend. Phase 1 was my responsibility, i.e. building and painting the model (sans interior). 

For Phase 2 the model will be turned over to my partner, who will handle weathering chores, as well as the construction of a faux-water display base.

Stay tuned for pix of the finished model, to be completed sometime before Christmas (or so we hope).


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

You're being quite prolific today, Rob.

Another nice looking build. I'm looking forward to the pix once Gene puts his work into it.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Again..EXCELLENT WORK!

And I agree with you It's "The Planet Of The Apes Spaceship", NOT Icarus!

Yes, I know the whole story as to why it became Icarus and Couldn't Care Less.

Your Planet Of The Apes Spaceship looks awesome!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Great job! Looks really cool in its showroom floor finish! :thumbsup:

I like your paint job--do you mind listing your colors?


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Beautiful work on the Icarus!! Man, I wish Pegasus or somebody would put out a large scale styrene version for us of limited budget!!!!!!!!! One of my top 5 wishlist items.


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

Moonman27 said:


> Man, I wish Pegasus or somebody would put out a large scale styrene version for us of limited budget!!!!!!!!! One of my top 5 wishlist items.


I heard that! 

Fantastic build, can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## GunTruck (Feb 27, 2004)

Very nice job! It makes me want to dig mine out and get right to work on it!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Thanks, guys. This has always been one of my favorite ships, and the Wilco kit is actually pretty accurate -- as least as far as the overall shape is concerned.



PerfesserCoffee said:


> I like your paint job--do you mind listing your colors?


Well, the hull is just white Tamiya primer. The window areas are Tamiya Nato Green (TS-61) and the nose is Tamiya Gold (TS-21). The whole thing was topped off with Gunze satin, and buffed out with Tamiya polishing compound.

FWIW, Tamiya Champagne Gold is a closer match to the very pale, almost silver finish used on the full-scale mock-up's nose. Initially that's what I used, but after living with it for a while I decided to go with a richer shade of gold.

Some of you may have noticed the hatch and scanner seams are missing, but Gene will add these during finishing.

I second those who hope to see an injection-moled kit of this subject produced. This would be a great kit for Pegasus (hint hint)...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Carson Dyle said:


> Well, the hull is just white Tamiya primer. The window areas are Tamiya Nato Green (TS-61) and the nose is Tamiya Gold (TS-21). The whole thing was topped off with Gunze satin, and buffed out with Tamiya polishing compound.
> 
> FWIW, Tamiya Champagne Gold is a closer match to the very pale, almost silver finish used on the full-scale mock-up's nose. Initially that's what I used, but after living with it for a while I decided to go with a richer shade of gold.
> 
> Some of you may have noticed the hatch and scanner seams are missing, but Gene will add these during finishing.


Thanks for the list! Which model were you using for your standard--the full sized or miniature?


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Which model were you using for your standard--the full sized or miniature?


Full scale -- a fact which will become more apparent after weathering.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Carson Dyle said:


> Full scale -- a fact which will become more apparent after weathering.


Good! :thumbsup: That's the standard as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Very nice model. :thumbsup:

There is one thing that's always bugged me about that ship, though. Firstly it's all we've ever seen of the ship, but I find it hard to believe thats really all there was to the ship. Except for the nose there's nothing but cockpit and sleep chamber. There had to be more to it like at least the propulsion section.

Just weird even after all these years.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Warped9 said:


> Very nice model. :thumbsup:
> 
> There is one thing that's always bugged me about that ship, though. Firstly it's all we've ever seen of the ship, but I find it hard to believe thats really all there was to the ship. Except for the nose there's nothing but cockpit and sleep chamber. There had to be more to it like at least the propulsion section.
> 
> Just weird even after all these years.


I agree. It has to be the "command module" to a multistage ship.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Yep, that is very nice.



beatlepaul said:


> Again..EXCELLENT WORK!
> 
> And I agree with you It's "The Planet Of The Apes Spaceship", NOT Icarus!
> 
> ...


Why was it called Icarus?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

cozmo said:


> Yep, that is very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Why was it called Icarus?


 
It wasn't officially named Icarus. Ever. More accuratley, the spaceship was NEVER named in the movie.
The only name assoiated with it was _*Air Force One*_, and that is based on the original collector gum cards available when Apes first came out.

A fan by the name of Larry Evans started calling it Icarus and for whatever reason it has unfortunately caught on. William Creber designed the ship for Fox and even He said it never had a Name.

Creber did some initial sketches then turned them over to another talented artist named Holdereed Maxy, a set designer.

Franklin Schaffner was the guy who came up with the idea for the little winglets in the front of the ship.

It was based on the Mcdonnell Douglas winged Gemini or the re-entry vehicle the Dno-Star.


It is indeed a very cool ship, probably the best part of the movie for me, as a Kid!


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

Warped9 said:


> Very nice model. :thumbsup:
> 
> There is one thing that's always bugged me about that ship, though. Firstly it's all we've ever seen of the ship, but I find it hard to believe thats really all there was to the ship. Except for the nose there's nothing but cockpit and sleep chamber. There had to be more to it like at least the propulsion section.
> 
> Just weird even after all these years.


Considering that they were on a one-way trip, and had to carry everything that they would need to survive for the rest of their lives, plus exploration equipment, then there had to be a lot more to the ship. Also consider how much of the ship was sticking out of the water, there had to be a large portion below the surface to hold the nose above the water. Kind of like an iceberg.

David.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

That's my point. But since in the years that followed the debut of the film we've never seen even conceptual drawings of what the rest of the ship looked like? Hard to believe even if they ultimately decided just to build and show the forward section. Indeed the way it was sticking out of the water it wouldn't float like that if that had been all there was to the ship.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

beatlepaul said:


> It wasn't officially named Icarus. Ever. More accuratley, the spaceship was NEVER named in the movie.


That's kind of a bummer. Not that I ever liked the name, I just thought it was Canon. And here I was almost ready to print the decals for the Icarus and its mother ship Daedalus.

It doesn't matter that the entire ship was never shown. IIRC, the ship changed in the later movies anyway. To the point it had a side hatch when the apes went back in time.

I took it as an opportunity to have fun with the ship.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

BEAUTIFUL buildup crson.
about the name, its been a very very long time since i read the novel; and im thinking perhaps thats the source of the name. anyone know?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

razorwyre1 said:


> BEAUTIFUL buildup crson.
> about the name, its been a very very long time since i read the novel; and im thinking perhaps thats the source of the name. anyone know?


 

No.

Never been called Icarus. Never.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

The Icarus designation first appeared in fan-produced materials (blueprints, garage kits, etc). I could be mistaken, but I believe Jim Key may have coined the phrase.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Carson Dyle said:


> The Icarus designation first appeared in fan-produced materials (blueprints, garage kits, etc). I could be mistaken, but I believe Jim Key may have coined the phrase.


 
..No Sir, it was a Fan Named Larry Evans,Not Jim Key(see my earlier post).


----------



## Dr Flash Gordon (Apr 13, 2008)

The Paint stripes are backwards, the blue stripe is first instead of red.

The hull outline is too round, not enough ellipse, and the window edges not curved enough.

Keep trying, though, you have a good opportunity to do this more refined.

Have a VERY Nice Day.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Dr Flash Gordon said:


> The Paint stripes are backwards, the blue stripe is first instead of red.
> 
> The hull outline is too round, not enough ellipse, and the window edges not curved enough.


Would have never thought about checking the stripes just casually looking at it but you're right.

I think the windows can be filed back towards the edges to create the correct window profile.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Yeah, I screwed up the stripes and was too lazy to strip and repaint them. 



As for the structural issues mentioned, they are endemic to the kit and not easily corrected. As in, it would be easier to start from scratch than try to fix the model’s inherent inaccuracies.

I’m still hoping Pegasus, Moebius, or some talented garage kitter (e.g. AJA) will one day produce a kit worthy of the subject. If and when that happens I promise to get the stripes right. 



beatlepaul said:


> ..No Sir, it was a Fan Named Larry Evans,Not Jim Key(see my earlier post).


That’s right, I’d forgotten… it’s Evans who gets the dubious honor of coming up with that lame-brained handle. As if any agency on Earth would name a spacecraft after a guy who died because he flew too high. I mean, that’s just asking for trouble.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I'd say Pegasus would be the best bet at the moment after having done the WOTW kits and the Space Ark, they seems to specialise in retro kits from the movies while Moebius do TV show kits.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Very cool paint up on this.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Carson Dyle said:


> As if any agency on Earth would name a spacecraft after a guy who died because he flew too high. I mean, that’s just asking for trouble.


Spot on. :thumbsup:


----------



## peter noble (Apr 29, 2009)

The ship now has an official name.

On the blu-ray POTA set there is an extra which is an ANSA (the space agency that launched the ship) public information film.

Col. Taylor and his crew were part of Project Liberty and their ship is the Liberty 1.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

"Liberty 1," huh?

Beats "Icarus."

Here's a link to the aforementioned "public information film"...


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Brilliant! It must have slipped over from a parallel universe!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

That's it for me! "Liberty-1" it is! 

Even if only concocted in 2008, according to sci-fi protocol, since it's on film and created for/by the owners of the property, it is now officially CANON! So say we all!

(And hopefully this puts a stake in the heart of the name, Icarus!)


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Warped9 said:


> That's my point. But since in the years that followed the debut of the film we've never seen even conceptual drawings of what the rest of the ship looked like? Hard to believe even if they ultimately decided just to build and show the forward section. Indeed the way it was sticking out of the water it wouldn't float like that if that had been all there was to the ship.



Actually, Creber showed us a sketch he still has of the ship. Basically, they stuck 4 engine bells on the back end of the thing and called it a day. That was primarily for the miniature. The full size was always planned as built - cut off at the "waterline". When they worked out the opening of film and decided to make all of the flying shots POV's, that relegated the miniature to the sinking scenes and obviated the need for the engines.

Gene


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

There was some early design work done on the spaceship before Creber became involved with the project. 

Specifically, I'm thinking of concept paintings depicting a needle-nosed, Werner VonBraun-esque launch vehicle.

I'll see if I can dig up the image(s) I'm referring to.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Carson Dyle said:


> There was some early design work done on the spaceship before Creber became involved with the project.
> 
> Specifically, I'm thinking of concept paintings depicting a needle-nosed, Werner VonBraun-esque launch vehicle.
> 
> I'll see if I can dig up the image(s) I'm referring to.


Wait, you talking about the stuff that was in the concept paintings they used for the presentation reel? I think that's on the DVD. Yeah, I vaguely remember that......

Gene


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Here's one pre-production painting depicting a VonBraunian landing craft and "rover." 










Obviously this scenario differs greatly from what we see in the finished film, but it does offer a glimpse into what the filmmakers were thinking...










Naturally I can't seem to find the production painting of the full POTA launch vehicle, but it was basically a faithful interpretation of Von Braun's 3-stage ferry vehicle...


----------



## moonbus01 (Jun 4, 2010)

In the first concept, the tank design has a very Russian vibe to it.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Carson Dyle said:


> Here's one pre-production painting depicting a VonBraunian landing craft and "rover."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those renderings of the ship have a very Hanna-Barbera-ish look to them--which I like, btw.:thumbsup:


----------



## idMonster (Jun 18, 2003)

peter noble said:


> The ship now has an official name.
> 
> On the blu-ray POTA set there is an extra which is an ANSA (the space agency that launched the ship) public information film.
> 
> Col. Taylor and his crew were part of Project Liberty and their ship is the Liberty 1.


FWIW - that ANSA film had to be made years after POTA. It includes stills of Eric Braeden as Dr. Hasslein which appear to have been taken during the filming of Escape. 

I suspect the ANSA film was made specifically for Escape - possibly as something Cornelius and Zira were to watch at some point but the scene was later dropped.

BTW - when it comes to science whoever wrote the script for this ANSA film was clueless (probably the same creative genius that came up with the uninspired and banal "Project Liberty" and "Liberty 1"). Tell me how, in a craft travelling nearly the speed of light, it takes 2000 years to go just 4 LY.

I would consider "nearly" to be anything above 80% c. Apparently to ANSA "nearly the speed of light" is an underwhelming .002% of c.

Gordon


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

idMonster said:


> I suspect the ANSA film was made specifically for Escape - possibly as something Cornelius and Zira were to watch at some point but the scene was later dropped.


The ANSA "film" was made specifically for the BluRay release of the boxed set.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

idMonster said:


> ( . . . uninspired and banal "Project Liberty" and "Liberty 1").


Yeah, Liberty 1 is a banal name--which makes it perfectly realistic considering the many such names that spacecraft were named by NASA--at least during the pre-shuttle days.


----------



## idMonster (Jun 18, 2003)

Carson Dyle said:


> The ANSA "film" was made specifically for the BluRay release of the boxed set.


Ahhh. That's still an unforgivably stupid error about the destination/speed. I suspect this thing was cobbled together by people who don't know a whit about science and barely have a clue about science fiction.

It's a shame that we have a bunch of ignorant marketing morons mucking up the canon of a 40+ year-old film classic.

Had the ANSA film actually been a piece of found footage from Escape I'd say we would have little choice but to consiuder it canon but given it's recent origin I think anyone who cares to do so should feel free to consider this thing a piece of non-canon tripe.

BTW, FWIW, I don't really care much about whether it's called the Icarus or not. I usually just refer to it as the Planet of the Apes Spaceship just to be clear what I'm talking about. But while Icarus is a pretty poor choice of a name for an aircraft/spacecraft you got to admit that it's not a bad metaphor for what happens to it's crew (flew too far, got dead) 

Gordon


----------



## idMonster (Jun 18, 2003)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Yeah, Liberty 1 is a banal name--which makes it perfectly realistic considering the many such names that spacecraft were named by NASA--at least during the pre-shuttle days.


Yeah, some of the individual capsule names were kina lame: Friendship 7, Liberty Bell 7, etc... But take a look at some of NASA's other names and the missions they represented: Mercury, Gemini, Apollo, Atlas, Titan, Saturn, Agena, Ranger, Mariner, Pioneer, Voyager...

Is it so obscure a concept that if you're writing a dystopian story the use of drab and banal terms and names help set the mood. 

But if you're making a film about a great adventure you should use terms and names that resonate with the reader's/viewer's imagination to help get him into the story and be carried along by it.

A reasonable choice would have been make their destination Deneb. At 1550 LY a travel time of 2000 years you get a speed of 77.5% c. A little below my 80% threshhold but still respectable.

How long did it take me to come up with that? Less that 2 minutes. 

The ANSA film is a disappointment on so many levels (How about the part where it makes Landon a child-abandoning douchebag?) - it's oviously just a piece of drivel cobbled together to jack up the "extras" count so I don't think I'll be considering anything in it as canon.

Gordon


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

idMonster said:


> I don't think I'll be considering anything in it as canon.


I'm fine with making the new name canon just because it's better than _Icarus_.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

idMonster said:


> Ahhh. while Icarus is a pretty poor choice of a name for an aircraft/spacecraft you got to admit that it's not a bad metaphor for what happens to it's crew


A wincingly on-the-nose metaphor if you ask me; the "Basil Exposition" of spaceship monikers. 

I agree it's silly to assign too much value or weight to the ANSA film. The responsible parties were no doubt operating with limited resources and, I think it's safe to say, practically no budget. In any case, I certainly don't get the impression I'm supposed to take the content seriously; it's just a gag.

Gag or not, I still prefer the banality of Liberty 1 to the clumsy heavy-handedness of Icarus.


----------



## idMonster (Jun 18, 2003)

If you think naming a spaceship after Icarus is a bad idea, how 'bout naming a military flight academy after him?

The Hellenic Air Force (Greek AF) does it's pilot training at the Icarus School. The school's ill-fated namesake is prominently displayed on the schools emblem. Yikes! 

Gordon


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Yikes is right!

Talk about asking for trouble...


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Isn't that like naming a new ocean liner Titanic?:freak:


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

Carson Dyle said:


> "Liberty 1," huh?
> 
> Beats "Icarus."
> 
> ...


2 questions;
1. Is that actor Ralphie from "A Christmas Story"?
2. Who built the model of the spaceship the actor is showing?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

heiki said:


> 1. Is that actor Ralphie from "A Christmas Story"?


"Ralphie" was played by Peter Billingsley; no, that's not him.


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

So who built the model of the spaceship the actor is showing?


----------



## tardis61 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey guys
i wonder if anyone has released a model of the TV apes ship? with the side opening hatch and the three seater configuration?
Just a thought...


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

tardis61 said:


> Hey guys
> i wonder if anyone has released a model of the TV apes ship? with the side opening hatch and the three seater configuration?


As it happens, what appears to be very nice one is on they way...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=359558


----------



## tardis61 (Apr 10, 2008)

Carson Dyle said:


> As it happens, what appears to be very nice one is on they way...
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=359558


Hey Carson
Thanks for the heads up from the original thread! I'm THAT excited to finally make a TV version of the great ship ever since I saw the first run of the show on Sunday night in the 70's. I want one as soon as it is on sale!
Happy modelling John


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I think that AirForce vehicle was called Dyna-Soar..it matters not...

Very nice work on your lovely "Planet of the Apes Spaceship"!

Icarus scmickarus

Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Didn't the latest movie call the Icarus by name? Perhaps on a news cast? I thought that was kinda cool of them to give us old nerds a wink.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

kdaracal said:


> Didn't the latest movie call the Icarus by name? Perhaps on a news cast? I thought that was kinda cool of them to give us old nerds a wink.


Yes, and who ya callin' "nerd!"
-Jim


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

kdaracal said:


> Didn't the latest movie call the Icarus by name?


Yeah, and that may have been the one thing I disliked about the reboot.

Although I built the model seen at the top of the thread, final weathering chores were completed by my friend GKvfx, who also constructed a really cool base simulating the surface of the lake seen in the original POTA. The finished model was given to our mutual friend, POTA production designer Bill Creber (Who's laconic "Jeez, don't you guys have anything better to do?" was his way of saying "Thanks"). 



















My only regret is that we didn’t take better completion pix, because my co-builder GK really nailed the water effect (he used a piece of rippled plex of the sort found on shower doors).

Thing is, had we known Crow's Nest would soon produce the “ultimate” POTA spaceship kit we might have held off. The Wilco kit is fine for what it is, but based on what I've seen thus far, the CN model(s) promise to be considerably more detailed and accurate.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Nice job on the weathering... yeah, shots of it on the base would have been nice.


----------

